# Day After Halloween Sales



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

target and walgreens are the ones i bet on around here. but have to work that day this year grrrrrrrrrrrrr . Did not plan vacation well this year but part went to a surprise 71 bday party for my dad so that was days well spent.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drunkenmonkeyrage (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi general,

the michaels where i live (victoria BC) already has lemax stuff on clearance sales. never too early to start checking......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In my area, Target clerks in are competition with shoppers on the day after to see who can fill up their carts and get mdse off the sales floor. Target fills the carts up and starts carting it off to the back room (where some of it gets donated or sold to places like Goodwill for a tax deduction we assume) leaving very little on the floor for people to chose from for the sale. One year I felt like I was going to have to fight one of the clerks over an item I saw that I wanted that they were grabbing to put in the cart. Think it was a costume accessory like a ball and chain maybe. I even pulled things out of their stock cart before they pushed it to the back when they went to gather up stuff from another aisle. I understand "competing" with other customers on a first-come, first-served basis but was shocked we were essentially competing with Target who clearly advertised a sale but wanted to limit what was available to buy at the sale price. Big turn off! 

From what I saw on a planogram info sheet that Walmart clerks had left on the shelf while stocking halloween this year, they will have a day after sale. Don't know if they are a quick to erase halloween from the shelves as Target is. 

My Walgreeens starts packing halloween up the day or two after as well. How fast seems to depend on what kind of staffing they have available.Probably true for my other local pharmacies like CVS and Rite-Aid. 

Places like Dollar Tree and 99 Cent Only Stores don't have sales. Just pull the mdse off the shelves for the next stuff coming out. Reminds me I should pick up some of those 16-inch skellies from DT before they are all gone. Don't need them for this year but will need them for projects I'd like to work on before next halloween.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our Michaels is already getting cleared out of Halloween items. The Lemax Spooky Town pieces have been 50 percent off for over a week now. The large funkins are down to $9.99 (from $24.99!!). Last year our Michaels had just about nothing left after Halloween, and I expect the same this year.

I also found Target was slim pickings after Halloween last year. Here they only go 30 percent off at first. Then 50, then if anything is left, 75, then 90. But nothing is left by then. I used to go and get costumes at Target when they were 90 percent off. So maybe that is still an option.

CVS - about a week after Halloween - can have some good deals at 75 percent off in my experience.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I go to Pier 1 and to world market to get after Halloween stuff. Our Micheal's is pretty much cleared out of things and last year I only picked up some things to use with card making. 

Oh, and I also go to JoAnne Fabrics to pick up clearance items.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Overall, I was quite disappointed with _all_ the Halloween offerings this year. Every store seemed to have the same things as last year, only less (especially Joann and Michaels) while Spirit only had new full sized props and not so many smaller ones (the only ones I noticed that I had any interest in were the skelemingos and the skull chandelier that matches the candelabra, which they were out of).

I do a _*lot*_ of clearance shopping every year, so I have something to look forward to the next year. This year I don't think there's anything I'll be rushing out to buy.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like I should have been checking Michaels the past few weeks. I saw they had50% off halloween and then 20% of sale prices. that would be 70% off!!I bet there won'teven be anything left tomrorowwill there?? Anyone ever go to michaels the day after??

I'd like to pick up just some of the small little accent pieces and small things to add to the villages. I don't really have any room for big houses or anything anymore anyways! lol


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Places like Dollar Tree and 99 Cent Only Stores don't have sales. Just pull the mdse off the shelves for the next stuff coming out. Reminds me I should pick up some of those 16-inch skellies from DT before they are all gone. Don't need them for this year but will need them for projects I'd like to work on before next halloween.


I never thought dollar tree had clearance sales either, but last year Nov 1,my dollar tree had half off all their Halloween. 

I've found better clearance at joanns and Michaels in Nov and dec than the day after. They've been running half off sales for the last month, so you'll have to wait a while longer for 70 or 90% off. If you're looking for clearance fabric its probably going to sell out fast, but anything else I'd wait for.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

what is better to hit up after Halloween.....Halloween City or Spirit? I am only going to have time to go to one of them as I am booked on time from tomorrow morning pretty much through the weekend...but I am going to one of them this evening.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> what is better to hit up after Halloween.....Halloween City or Spirit? I am only going to have time to go to one of them as I am booked on time from tomorrow morning pretty much through the weekend...but I am going to one of them this evening.


I got an email from Halloween City saying they're 30% off today, 40% tomorrow and not dropping to 50% til Saturday! I won't be wasting any of my time in there today....


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I wanted a couple of battery powered LED purple and orange strings from Wal-Mart. Hit 3 of them last night even though the night air killed my cough, and not a single one had any left. This year they had 6 hour timers built into them. Last year there was plenty left in the middle of the next day.....

If anyone has the inside track on when Funkins at Hobby Lobby go to 90%, I'd appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

13ghosts said:


> I got an email from Halloween City saying they're 30% off today, 40% tomorrow and not dropping to 50% til Saturday! I won't be wasting any of my time in there today....



Got my email as well. I knew their sale last year was longer than Spirit's but didn't know it was based on lowering percentages each day.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just ordered a few things from Halloween Asylum.

Will probably check out the local Spirit store later this afternoon. Hopefully they'll still have some hanging flame lamps in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Walgreens in my area was 50% off. They had a good start clearing and condensing the shelves however. Saw carts with mdse already loaded for the back I assume.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Phibes said:


> what is better to hit up after Halloween.....Halloween City or Spirit? I am only going to have time to go to one of them as I am booked on time from tomorrow morning pretty much through the weekend...but I am going to one of them this evening.


Definitely Spirit. Halloween City is part of Party City and whatever they don't sell just goes back into their stores. Spirit is mostly on-line, however it is possible that product goes to their parent store Spencers. I do recall at one time I visited a Halloween City after Halloween and not everything was 50% off. It was more like 25 or 35 percent the first day after Halloween. However this number did increase as 'the end' drew near and they wanted to close up for the season. With the Spirit by me, they right way said EVERYTHING is 50% off. So even though I thought Spirit was overpriced before Halloween, I racked up some good scores for today.

Ok so here are my Spirit scores for today:

1) The Jumping Spider. YES! YES!! YES!!!, I did get it. In fact I got the last working one. When I got to the store I saw that the entire display was empty but on the rear of the display they still had the small jumping spiders. The trouble was that two seemed to have dead batteries and the third one was clearly broken. The store clerk wouldn't change out the batteries for me, so no sale. I wasn't going to risk the $12. Upon looking around I found two of the large jumping Spiders behind a barn display. As I was checking one out, some kid ran over and said, "Those are ours. As it turned out some electrician guy was in the process of buying the whole store and was there with his whole family and they were loading stuff up while he was buying. While walking around I saw a large cardboard windmill display which clearly marked sold. That kid was back and said, "That display is ours too". I was like, "Yes, I can read the sign". At this point the kid was beginning to annoy me. There were a bunch of large spiders all over the display and I asked the kid, "Are the spiders yours too"...he replied , "No". Upon examining the spiders closely I had noticed that in the center was ONE MORE jumping spider. It had some small sandbags strapped to it and I figured this was the floor demo model. I looked it over and then my heart sank a bit when I saw that the battery cover was taped on. But right there was the power switch, so I turned it on. I walked to the front and it triggered and reset perfectly. I tried about 5 or 6 cycles and satisfied that it was working, I asked the sales person why the spider was there and if it is possible if they could sell it to me. They explained to me that the battery compartment has a lost screw and that is the reason why the cover is taped down. I asked if I could get more than the 50% off being that it was a demo model and the battery compartment is taped. At first they said, "No, we will try to find you a screw and it should be good". Well after about 15 mins of looking around, they said, "Ok, we will give you an additional 20% off and sell it as a damaged demo AS-IS". SCORE!!! I ended up getting the spider WITH the sandbags for $31.99

2) 50" Static Spider - While I was waiting for the Spirit guys to find a screw for the Jumping Spider, I saw an almost equally as large (as the jumping spider) static spider that normally sold for $15. It looked good and was still folded up on the shelf. So I took it to complement the jumping spider. I figure the two would go good in a future display, one spider is static and the other jumps. Half Off - $7.50

3) Haunted Hedge - Vibrating Eyes in the bushes. I was hesitant to get these the first time I went into Spirit before Halloween, but I saw a fellow that made a very good coffin opener using these. I figured I could use them for a future MIB project. Regular Price $16.99, half off $8.49

3) White Spot Lights - I bought two of these and they are the small 3 LED spotlights they sell which are on the swivel mounts. They do have them in all the main colors, but I stuck with white. I tested one out and they are surprisingly bright for just LED's. Regular Price $16.99, half off $8.49

4) Assorted colored LED Bulbs - Since I am getting making my display larger, I am concerned about power consumption. After all I do my display at my parent's home and I don't want to ram up their electric bill just for the one night. So going LED will sure put my father at ease. These bulbs come in all the main colors. I bought a couple blue ones a red and green one. Regular Price $9.99, half off $4.99

5) Coior change LED Bulbs - Same as above, but supposedly they have RGB LEDS and change color automatically. Regular Price was $12.99 and initial markdown was to $9.99, half off $4.99

6) LED Tealight candles box of 6. Simple tealight candles. I wasn't too happy about the orange color of the candles but at $3.49 for 6, I decided to pick up a box. Regular Price $6.99, half off $3.50. Note, I found out that when you pull the plastic battery block strip out you MUST push up on the battery compartment door if some of the tealights don't work.

All in all, with tax I walked out of there spending $96.02 (after taxes). With the price that low, I didn't even bother to put it on my credit card and just paid cash.

When all was said and done and when I got home, I scared the bejesus out of my wife with the jumping spider. LOL!!

That was one thing that really made me happy with my trip to Spirit. I seriously doubted I would get the Jumping Spider, but I DID get it...and the last one too.

Hope everyone else trip to Spirit was good today.

Geo


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Made my rounds today and hit Dollar General, Kmart, and Michaels Crafts. I've only spent about $40 total on everything. The mask and strobe light I picked up earlier in the week, and there is a pack up bugs and bats not shown, but everything else I found this morning....


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Just hit up my local walmart and cleaned them out of orange and purple lights. It was a mad house for the people that had trick or treat postponed until Sat night. Not a bag of candy in sight.


----------



## spark (Sep 22, 2012)

The Spirit near me is open until Nov. 3rd at 50% off, then everything gets put back into a pod to go back to corporate.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nightfisher said:


> Made my rounds today and hit Dollar General, Kmart, and Michaels Crafts. I've only spent about $40 total on everything. The mask and strobe light I picked up earlier in the week, and there is a pack up bugs and bats not shown, but everything else I found this morning....


I got that same white plug in pumpkin today from CVS for $2.99 (regular $5.99)Where did you get yours at?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine came from Dollar General and I got the same deal. ^5! Got the freaky fabric there too at .50 each! Best deal I found was the dried moss from Michaels. Paid $1:24 total for the two fat sacks of it. Regular was $3+ each. Most expensive was $11 something for the fog machine at Kmart. Regular on that was $29.99


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got funkins for 70% off from JoAnn fabrics. I got some of Target's funkin-type pumpkins for 50% off, and 3 small fog machines with remote for $12.50 each. I stopped by Big lots, and they have 50% off now, but I'm gonna wait until sunday when they drop to 75% off, and then I'm gonna get some LED light strings. BL also had a couple of glow-in-the-dark bluckies (normally priced at $18.00)...if they're still there sunday, I'll get them too.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Funkins I'm waiting till 90% off. If they actually sell out before then, no biggie. They get tons of them every year and I'm in no hurry.  Will probably take a week to hit that level.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Picked up some Purple and Orange LEDs at Sam's Club...didn't see anything else worth getting.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not get much this year after Halloween. I picked up some favors for the kiddie gift bags at next year's party. I snagged two more hanging bats, a zombies ahead sign and a pair of zombie hands. 

Before Halloween I got the bride and groom from Grandin Road's 50 % off sale. I also got two swamp spiders and three tarantula candle holders.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Because of the storm and not being able to display anything, I'm a year ahead. No motivation at all to buy anything even at a discount. This scenario will hurt the halloween retailers in storm hit areas next year, I believe. In general, anyone who couldn't display feels they are mostly all set for next year already.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Todays haul! Got the bigger Funkins at Target for $3.50 each! SCORE! The little battery black lights came from Wallyworld and were only $3 each, but since one does not work, I kinda got screwed on that one. The one that does work is surprisingly bright in the dark though. Will work great for making a ghost or something glow if placed inside or directly above. Lets see what else, manicles, a foam glitter skull, and some skeleton gloves from Target, another white pumpkin, 2 rats, a ghost room border decoration, and a mask from Wallmart, and 2 more tombstones and window skulls from Walgreens. I want one of the Walgreen skellys for corpsification, but have not been able to get my hands on one this year either.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice finds everyone!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Went to Big Lots this morning (this weeks sale starts today) expecting their Halloween stuff to be marked down to 75% off, but it's still only 50% off. Looks like I'll have to wait another week .


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This week I got 2 glow-in-the-dark bluckeys from Big Lots for about $4 each, and stocked up on orange string LED lights @ 75% off. I also got some funkins from target for 90% off...I was surprised they still had them.


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

spirt of halloween did me good this year got Rosmary prop for 65 bucks jumping spider for about 40 creepy care taker 38 2 zombie babies 10 each twilght twitcher 60 walking dead girl 35 jumping zombie 35 also at sears got demonica 42 so cheap i bout 2 lol harvester about 40 grave keeper about 36 too bad had take all down due 2 storm oh well next yr i guess


----------



## Sithbaker (Nov 8, 2012)

I hit Big Lots yesterday, 75% off.
Got a GID skeleton, lights, couple screaming door mats, 2 skulls, a misting skull (good for graveyard?), 3 strobe lights, 2 strings of strobe lights to hand, a bunch of treats for next year (rings, yo-yo`s and the like), an Owl w/light up eyes, potion bottle, 3 sock monkey back pack clip ons for the kids hehe
Spent about 60 bucks. Got a few things at Kmart. Factory Card outlet and Party City (same company I think) don`t have anything on sale. I guess they did
for a day or two but all full price now, was hoping for some 75% deals there :-/


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

on line at sears kmart was best


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up a few things after Halloween this year at 75% off . The black&white costume/dress and webbing came from Walmart , the red&black cape was from Shoppers Drug Mart and the sword/step pad came from Halloween Alley . Spirit Halloween items ( Talking Urn , Candles , Lantern and white LED fixture ) were 50% off .










This mask came from Walmart, didn't like the nose or paint job so it got a makeover .

Before









After









Different view


----------

